# "Cars" trivia question



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I picked up a "Cars" dirt track racing set at a garage sale today. My daughter swears that someone painted the sides of the cars with some white paint and I contend that the cars came that way to simulate dust and scraping from the narrow track section. She swears someone did it with a paint brush. The box shows clean cars. Can anyone tell me one way or the other?

Old Blue


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How much you want for it?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Dad is right!!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Amazon, Toys R Us, etc. all show the same picture in their ads for the set. It has the track set up and shows clean cars.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ebay knows all...

http://cgi.ebay.com/DISNEY-PIXAR-DO...260673095395?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3cb153c6e3

looks like they come that way--there were a couple other Hudsons for sale with bigger pics, they definitely have white on the sides

--rick


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Thank you all. It is good to be right. A big "in your face" to my pesky daughter!!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

On a related issue with one of the first AFX Taxi cabs I picked up, I thought somebody had taken a paint brush and added the scrape marks to the fenders. Doh!!! This just reminded me of that...RM


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I thought the same thing. I was taking it out of the package in about 1976 at the time.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

they have 3 sets so far.. one set with dirty version , one set with clean version and one set from new movie "CARS" 2 ... i have them all. 

Wes


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> On a related issue with one of the first AFX Taxi cabs I picked up, I thought somebody had taken a paint brush and added the scrape marks to the fenders. Doh!!! This just reminded me of that...RM


I thought the same thing! Or maybe that that body shape just picked up some weird kind of wear there on the fender, like Nomads lower bumpers wear out to yellow brown. So it's because they're TAXIs. Doh! Funny.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Back to the Cars set, I was amazed at the controllers. I did not know anyone made controllers for kids with the trigger limiters. I am not sure what else to call them. It has three settings that limit how far the trigger can be pulled. I am guessing this could have saved millions of slot cars from an early death.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

old blue said:


> Back to the Cars set, I was amazed at the controllers. I did not know anyone made controllers for kids with the trigger limiters. I am not sure what else to call them. It has three settings that limit how far the trigger can be pulled. I am guessing this could have saved millions of slot cars from an early death.


Mattel/HW has had them for a few years now. I got a couple in that little figure-8 set with the black Bandit-type Trans Am and the Camaro police car, and I think I also have some from the Street Machines set with the yellow Superbird and the blue Charger. I wired one or two up with alligator clips for my layout, and used them to get my kids started driving when they were very little. If they do a lot of driving, it doesn't take long for them to figure it out, but on the other hand, if they do enough driving to figure it out, they've usually gotten good enough not to need it anymore. For some reason, my six-year-old just recently has gone back to using that even though I've had him using Parmas and Russkits for probably a year now. He has it in his head that they are different gears and are helping him go faster. 

--rick


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Our adjustable-stop mattel controllers have a screwy ohm rating and do not work well with 440 style cars and voltages. Ultimate hair trigger.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

WesJY said:


> they have 3 sets so far.. one set with dirty version , one set with clean version and one set from new movie "CARS" 2 ... i have them all.
> 
> Wes


 Where did you find the newest ones?
I keep looking at my Target stores and while they have a Huge selection of die cast, they do not have the slot set.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Pomfish said:


> Where did you find the newest ones?
> I keep looking at my Target stores and while they have a Huge selection of die cast, they do not have the slot set.
> 
> Thanks,
> Keith


i couldnt find the newest one - i went ahead and bought 1 set of cars not the box from ebay (morris something) . they are hard to find man.. keep looking .. ebay, target, amazon (they had one on amazon for 59.99 - i dont know if its still there) check it out.. 

Wes


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Did you guys see that Disney is planning another Cars movie?

_*Cars: Smells Like Daytona!*_


:freak:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> Did you guys see that Disney is planning another Cars movie?
> 
> _*Cars: Smells Like Daytona!*_
> 
> ...


yeah its coming out next summer (2011) .. my son cannot wait! 

Wes


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

There have been three CARS sets as of the end of 2009.

Set G4635 (2007?) had the "dirty" set; cars with white paint along the sides.

Set K5516 (2008) has clean cars. The headlights on Doc Hudson are painted white and Rusteze has "Rusteze" on the spoiler.

Set M5748 (2009) has the same cars as set G4635.

If there is a fourth set, I have yet to see it.

Joe


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Grandcheapskate said:


> There have been three CARS sets as of the end of 2009.
> 
> Set G4635 (2007?) had the "dirty" set; cars with white paint along the sides.
> 
> ...


http://www.takefiveaday.com/2010/09/06/mattel-disney-pixar-cars-tyco-rc-cars-track-tokyo-mater/
so this is the 4th set? 

Wes


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Wes,
That would be a fourth set. I have not seen that one yet.

Joe


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Will set #5 be a drag racing set? Wait for it...


*The Mater Nationals!!!*


Just had to do that. :freak: :freak:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> Will set #5 be a drag racing set? Wait for it...
> 
> 
> *The Mater Nationals!!!*
> ...


LMAO!!!! 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Wes,
> That would be a fourth set. I have not seen that one yet.
> 
> Joe


i bought two cars from ebay not the box.. i had hard time finding them at target. the box says "Only at target" .. 

Wes


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> On a related issue with one of the first AFX Taxi cabs I picked up, I thought somebody had taken a paint brush and added the scrape marks to the fenders. Doh!!! This just reminded me of that...RM


Me too, and I cleaned it off -oops!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I saw the Tokyo Mater set at Target today, 

....while I was buying diapers and formula.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I saw the Tokyo Mater set at Target today,
> 
> ....while I was buying diapers and formula.


Were you buying formula ONE?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

here are pictures of "CARS" one clean version , one dirty version and the new movie version. they wont be in mint shape for long - my boy is gonna play them to death! 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Man my son is hooked to racing with those "CARS" .. they all dont look mint now! LOL!! they are meant to be racing right?? he put all "CARS" on shelf when done racing like his favorites in the world! Priceless..

Wes


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

I was able to improve Lighting's lap times but,
Has anybody found an axle and or chassis that 
works for Doc Hudson?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey, you guys ARE aware that the trailer really is out for Cars 2, right? It was up on Jalopnik yesterday. I can't post a link as I'm doing this on a cell phone, but it should come up pretty easy on a google search. Cool fact: lots of Gremlins and Pacers!

--rick

edit: here we go--


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

If it is out on DVD by then I know what I am going to ask for for Christmas, 2011. Got "Cars" last year along with a cool converter box to transfer old vinyl records and cassette tapes onto my computer. It's nice to have a girlfriend who actually gets me what I want. Maybe I should ask her for an Aurora '63 Ford Galaxie 500 convertible......

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------

